# By Kilian



## plusluxe (Nov 11, 2010)

I just searched Specktra and could not find anything about a webshop were you can buy one of these amazing perfumes! I just fell in love with the perfume 'Love' and I was wondering if someone knows a webshop that sells it cheaper then in the stores?


----------



## amber_j (Jan 3, 2011)

I love "Love"! I'm using the scented candle at home and it smells divine!  I haven't found any reputable e-tailers who sell these fragrances at lower prices. I think your best bet might be to get a decant from somewhere like The Perfumed Court.


----------

